# Smith Creek Lakes



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone heard of or fished smithcreek lakes? They are straight east of layton, up on top and slightly over, near the radar tower.

Looks like a fun hike, but some trout catching opportunities would make it better.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Have no idea but please let us know! If you don't post please PM me on how you did!


----------

